# Repainting and new countertops



## Sdyess (Oct 12, 2015)

I think blue and grey might not be as drastic of a change as one might like. I like Blue, and a light yellow or even a darker blue and light blue. With the right shade it will feel very lively.


----------



## rainydaywoman (Oct 14, 2015)

I like the idea of yellow, but with all the pine trim, doors and cabinetry, it would be to much of a good thing. These were the kind of blues I was looking at, maybe lightened up a bit though, want my house to look larger and lighter. More Benjamin Moore colors.


----------



## Sdyess (Oct 12, 2015)

rainydaywoman said:


> I like the idea of yellow, but with all the pine trim, doors and cabinetry, it would be to much of a good thing. These were the kind of blues I was looking at, maybe lightened up a bit though, want my house to look larger and lighter. More Benjamin Moore colors.


Good choice. You could also do with a lighter upholstery furniture. I forget the color name, but I'll say "sand"

Blue with something like this as your furniture colors might do well.


----------



## richietile (Nov 15, 2014)

I've seen Robin's Egg blue work really well w/the pine trim. It will look sort of Scandinavian.
Or you could go the opposite and do jewel tones, make if feel like an Adirondack cabin. (hunter green, navy, etc.)


----------



## eunicedlawson (Sep 14, 2015)

@rainydaywoman
Awesome pic!!!


----------

